# Phrag. Jerry Lee Fischer



## Drorchid (Mar 10, 2014)

We finally named a Phragmipedium hybrid after Jerry Fischer! It is a cross made by his son Jason, and is a second generation kovachii hybrid. Of the second generation crosses that we have made thus far, this is one that has kept the size from it's kovachii grandparent! The cross is Phrag. besseae 'Rob's Choice' AM/AOS x Incan Treasure (=longifolium x kovachii). The flower is 13 cm across and has petals that are 4.5 cm wide! It basically looks like a giant Don Wimber on steroids! 













A comparison with a 4N Don Wimber (on the left) for color and size:



Robert


----------



## gonewild (Mar 10, 2014)

Really nice!


----------



## Heather (Mar 10, 2014)

Love this!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 10, 2014)

Well named!


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 10, 2014)

that is great


----------



## NYEric (Mar 10, 2014)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## monocotman (Mar 11, 2014)

Fantastic flower.
Pity it is triploid so may not be fertile.
David


----------



## Dido (Mar 11, 2014)

This is a great one. 
I think one for the wishlist....


----------



## Silvan (Mar 11, 2014)

Omg!!!


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 11, 2014)

Wonderful... another one on my wish list...


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 11, 2014)

We actually have some of these for sale, in case you are interested:

https://www.orchidweb.com/products/phrag-jerry-lee-fischer~3139.html

Robert


----------



## papheteer (Mar 11, 2014)

I am not really a fan of Phrags (except kovachii!) but this one is SPECTACULAR!


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 12, 2014)

Robert, how many plants from that cross have bloomed yet? Is it the first one?


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 13, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> Robert, how many plants from that cross have bloomed yet? Is it the first one?



Yes, this is the first one that bloomed. Btw I just found out tht this plant got an AM/AOS at the Santa Barbara orchid show!
Robert


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 14, 2014)

Large and soo nice !!!! Btw. how is Jerry Dean Fischer ? Jean


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 17, 2014)

I like the color of this more than the DW. Please post a pic of the second flower.


----------

